# This is code!!!!



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Looks supported and secured.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Slight bundling problem. What is the blue cable?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

ElectricZombie said:


> This was in a million dollar house above a drop celling that was open. Inspector had to see it.
> 
> View attachment 21641


Sad,,,I'll bet the rest of the system is loaded with problems.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

ElectricZombie said:


> This was in a *million dollar house* above *a drop celling* that was open. Inspector had to see it.
> 
> View attachment 21641


I think the real violation is whoever put a drop ceiling in a million dollar house.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

knowshorts said:


> I think the real violation is whoever put a drop ceiling in a million dollar house.


You kidding me? It's probably in the basement, and if so, that's a kickass idea.


----------



## l0sts0ul (May 7, 2011)

I hate to say it but I agree, it looks secured. however in canada we have a rule that requires us to have the work look good as well as functions (good being an objective term.)


----------



## sparkymartyKY (Apr 6, 2012)

*This is code ?!!*

Hopefully, the blue material is not a PEX water line !


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't think we can tie our wires up with string... to copper water lines? There are some bad guys out there.

But you have to be careful when comenting about someones work. They get really offended. I've opened my mouth a few times offering pointers but now I just live and let live.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

erics37 said:


> You kidding me? It's probably in the basement, and if so, that's a kickass idea.


I am dead serious. If the P, M, and E trades have no problem hiding their stuff between the 1st and 2nd floors of a typical SFR, why get lazy between the 1st and lower level? If you are building a million dollar house with a lower level, why not make it true livable space with full height finished drywalled ceilings?

The top five things you do not want to see in a million dollar home are linoleum, particle board, Cletis, formica, and t-bar.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Look like the alarm guy has been in there!


----------



## Selectric (Aug 18, 2009)

That is to keep the pipes from freezing.:whistling2:


----------



## ElectricZombie (Sep 21, 2012)

Most of the basement is drywalled ceiling only a small closet off the electrical room has a drop. All dock plank . And yes the blue coil is pex rolled up and some of the other wire is for LV switching.and yes alarm wires


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Who cares. Put the ceiling tile back, turn the mechanical room lights off and close the door.


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

probably done by the ceiling tile guy


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow what a hack job. I like how they rolled up the pex. lol


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Look like the alarm guy has been in there!


 
Hey now.....:no:


I was gonna say it looks like banana cable for acces control or multi zone alarm.


----------

